
Rough Type: Nicholas Carr's Blog: What Tim O'Reilly Gets Wrong About the Cloud - martinsz
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2008/10/what_tim_oreill.php
======
ntoshev
Google gets better as more people use... the internet. Yahoo also gets better
as more people use the internet, but if Google has superior algorithms, there
would be a spread in the pace of improvement. It is no coincidence practically
everything Google has as a direct or side effect increased internet usage.

~~~
cstejerean
And GM does better the more people use SUVs, but that has nothing to do with
network effects.

~~~
ntoshev
Tim O'Reilly has explained this for me:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=345217>

------
aagnihot
[http://www.softpanorama.org/Skeptics/IT_skeptic/it_obscurant...](http://www.softpanorama.org/Skeptics/IT_skeptic/it_obscurantism.shtml)

------
hymanroth
Nicholas, you're splitting hairs here.

Where do all the links which make PageRank work reside?

The biggest network of them all: the web itself.

